# Cincinnati public Landing UPDATE!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

As I was leaving the Public Landing on the 17th. around 2P.M.I saw a guy with a boat coming in. There was a person by the ticket both collecting the PARKING FEE. The Reds Game was due to start at 7:10 in the evening. The parks folks are collecting at least *5 HOURS before game time!! *So *double check if the Reds are in town *before heading to the Public Landing. I would suggest getting down there as early as possible and leave by noon or 1 P.M. at the latest. That way you might get in & out before they staff the ticket booth. So not sure if they are collecting on a daily basis as yet.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

It was a she- and she said that any parking on the landing was subject to a $10 fee. Boat launching is still free.  Just costs you $10 to leave your truck there. 

UFM82


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I hope they put some of those fees in my city pension fund.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ken how much money does 1 guy need? May be spent on a body guard for the mayor in 1 of the safiest cities per mayor


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Well will you looky here all the old gang on the board, UFM82, KenG, Macfish, and Doc just need Sliprig to chime in.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

all the old timers chiming in about parking fees? Where are the fish stories?????


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Sliprig here,

Don&#8217;t really care what the city does, moved to Indiana. Now Tanner&#8217;s is still free and they just finished installing the lighting. They&#8217;re working on the dock at the original ramp now. Guess I be seeing more hemorrhoids as the ramp getting developed. Liked it the old way.


----------

